# Pretty bad ass Shaun White interview



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Haters rejoice. I thought it was pretty dope. 

Uncorked: Shaun White - Snowboarder Magazine | Snowboarder Magazine


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Saw this on Facebook. Sheds some light on the Pearce beef.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah good article.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That was a great interview. 

Unfortunately people that hate white have no idea why they hate him. They just do because of some bullshit they hear. I dont give a shit what people say, everytime I have been around the kid, he has been great. A good friend was with him for 9 months doing a documentary and had nothing but good things to say. Dunno how he was as a teenager or 20 year old but I know I was pretty fn wild and cant imagine how crazy shit would be if I had hundreds of thousands of dollars at my disposal... I am sure he has had douchbag moments and fucked some shit up at times but please show me one dude that hasnt done that at some time in their young lives....


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

He is the most competitive (winningest) snowboarder in history for a reason.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*maybe I can quit my job and get food stamps....*

I mainly hate SW cuz he has not given me any of his money yet. 

Fuck that shit!

I have a pretty sketchy feeling about the lotto tix I have for tommorow nights drawring.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice to hear Shaun's side of things with the whole KP thing... also makes me wonder why Mason Aguirre lied and said Kevin and Shaun were living together... hmmmm.


----------



## 1Canche (Jan 22, 2014)

Why does he where leather jackets in competitions?


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

1Canche said:


> Why does he where leather jackets in competitions?


Leather provides the wearer with more amplitude and an extra 180 degrees of rotation over conventional jacket material.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

Flylo said:


> Leather provides the wearer with more amplitude and an extra 180 degrees of rotation over conventional jacket material.


:bestpost: I'm dying of laughter and I don't know why


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Some people hate people that are at the top of their professions simply for being successful and wealthy. People like SW, Jeff Gordon, and LeBron James immediately come to mind but there was a poll a couple of months ago where Peyton Manning was on the NFL's most popular _and_ most hated lists. 

I think what a lot of these people have in common is that they're all ultra competitive, A type personalities. They all hate to lose at anything and anything that they try they strive to be the very best at. This type of drive is what makes them successful and sets them apart from most people but it also alienates some fans and fellow competitors. 

I don't hate SW at all, hell he's one of the biggest reasons (in my opinion) that snowboarding has turned into a mainstream sport. All of us would have a lot less board, binding, boot, etc options if snowboarding hadn't gotten so popular. We'd probably still be having arguments on who makes a better board, Burton or Sims. 

I DVR'd Crash Real and thought it was excellent. What KP went through was unbelievable and I'm glad that he's got some semblance of his life back and is at least able to ride recreationally.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The Crash Reel could have been a better movie if it left out the Shaun White vs. the Frends crew narrative. That was fucking cheap and phony. Everyone was shitting on SW except for Lago...and Lago is the only dude in the group I even give a shit about.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

That was a pretty good article. His stance width was pretty wide at 25", anyone here ride at that width on every terrain? just wondering:dunno:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That's my stance width but I'm also 8" taller than him....


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Stance widths are weird. I'm 6'5" and am not comfortable any wider than 23.5".


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Frends crew is horribly fake. Their "we're all friends with everyone and get along on the mountain" is marketing BS. Jack Mitrani is a fucking cock goblin and one of the biggest pricks when he's around. Lago is really the only stellar dude in that group. 

Shaun nailed it on the Frends side of things. 

As cliché as it is "with great power comes great responsibility" is the best way to sum up Shaun. He has the potential to do things that no other snowboarder can and yet he makes fucking scooters. I'm more curious to see what he does with Air&Style because if it becomes the contest that is anti-X games/Dewsh Tour/Olympics that is something that benefits snowboarding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree on lago too, he was chillin in vail for like 10 days while we were getting hammer in late dec/ early jan just riding around with my son and all our riding buds(my son is the youngest @14, the rest are early twenties through thirties). He just wanted to ride the pow all week and could care less about anything seemingly to do with fame or his events that were coming up.... No other "frends" around and he never brought any of them up.....


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I actually liked the Frends crew better before I watched The Crash Reel. Mason Aguirre and Jack and Luke (esp Jack) Mitrani struck me as full of themselves. Sure it's unfair and I've never met them IRL, but they did not come off as very cool guys IMO. I'm undecided about Danny Davis, he seems like he'd be a fun guy to be around but man he talked a lot of shit. I'm also biased towards him cause he's a Michigander. Lago, became a fan of his watching the Vancouver Olympics a full year before I got on a snowboard. Still a big fan. Comes off as a legit dude.

Yea,yea,yea I know how can you like/dislike people you don't know. Let's not go into that argument again though.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't get why hater-haters claim people hate Shaun for being successful. Is it really hard to accept that they hate him simply because he's a dick?

Also, lol @ this:



> For example, imagine downtown Los Angeles and you put a giant snowboarding jump there and a skate ramp and then like five different stages with, you know, *a fashion show also going on.*


In case the fanboys are interested, he also has an interview in Vogue magazine this month. Not even kidding. :eusa_clap:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What does any of that have to do with him or his ability. I would not classify myself as a fanboy, I would not have any desire to hangout with the guy but I do respect what he does. People that talk shit about him out of ignorance are ridiculous. I would hope that every one of the people that post in this forum have more to life than snowboarding only. His "fashion sense" is something that makes him stand out of the crowd.... Makes him marketable, like a clothing line..... Something totally aside from the fact that he rips in board sports. It would be refreshing to see an event that had more to it than what the current venues do. The only event I go to now is us open because it is like 500m from my house. There is almost zero draw for people to go to them. People wanting to go to these events is what helps spread the sport. Doing it in downtown LA is where the crowds are, throwing fashion and monster concerts in it..... All smart and fresh.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

jtg said:


> I don't get why hater-haters claim people hate Shaun for being successful. Is it really hard to accept that they hate him simply because he's a dick?
> 
> Also, lol @ this:
> 
> ...


BFD. So he's into fashion, which anyone could already tell by the style of clothes he chooses to wear. So what?

I'm sure you have other interests other than snowboarding that other people think are completely ridiculous.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that was good, probably the longest thing i've read in 6 years


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

jtg said:


> I don't get why hater-haters claim people hate Shaun for being successful. Is it really hard to accept that they hate him simply because he's a dick?
> 
> Also, lol @ this:
> 
> ...


I'm with you. What guy in his right mind would want to add a fashion show to an action sports event. That would put way too many hot chick in the mix. These contests need to be massive sausage fests.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

More like a parade of androgynous dudes wearing skinny jeans.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Does anyone even remember the MTV Sports and Music Festival? While being too young to convince my parents to let me go on my own, it was actually a pretty stellar event that drew the right kind of attention to the right people and presented it in the right light. It wasn't some over the top spin to win, chuck your carcass, judged bullshit. It was genuinely entertaining to watch. Hell X-games in the late 90's wasn't bad to watch either, then something changed. 

Having Perry Farrel as one of the hosts walking around getting weird with people as well as skateboarding going on, Morgan LaFonte doing topless backflips, and music that didn't suck were all good things. 

It's a lot like Snowboard On The Block in Denver. Sure I personally think the event sucked because it wasn't done right, but it did introduce a lot of people to snowboard companies, a down town rail jam, and a lot of metal music. If that gets some people that were metal heads there for the music saying "I'd try snowboarding" then good it worked. If it got snowboarders interested in metal great. And if it drives up peoples interest in snowboarding then it did a damn good job. 

If he markets Air & Style the right way you can have people from many different interests mingling and exchanging ideas as well as body fluids. 

Reading that interview if that's what you hang up on I think you missed some of the finer points in there and should probably re-read it. That is probably the first interview that actually personalized Shaun in the last 10 years.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

1Canche said:


> Why does he where leather jackets in competitions?


same reason you asked that question.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i would go to an A&S event. sounds great

and dissing fashion is ign...not good, we are all following some fashion whether you admit to it or not


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

That is a superb interview (and the second in a row from Snowboarder - they'd an excellent piece with Terje last month EDIT: Woops, that wasn't Snowboarder, it was Snowboard). 

Most people seem to either love or loath Shaun White - I'll be honest, I'm completely neutral about the guy. I don't "like" him because he's not what snowboarding is about to me (all about the competition, not the love of the activity) but at the same time I don't hate him for that either. It's just different and not relevant, for the most part, to what I love about snowboarding. I don't like how he has foregone the opportunity he has to do something with the "sport", but that's not his focus and not what he's about. It's the difference between loving snowboarding and loving being great at snowboarding. Lost opportunity but he's under no obligation if that's his thing.

With that in mind, I loved that interview because it's the first time I've seen someone go in depth with him, really ask him revealing questions and him give good answers. I don't have to like or agree with all he says (I don't buy his stance on the TTR/FIS stuff for example) but it is fantastic to actually hear his opinions on these things, his take.



BurtonAvenger said:


> As cliché as it is "with great power comes great responsibility" is the best way to sum up Shaun. He has the potential to do things that no other snowboarder can and yet he makes fucking scooters. I'm more curious to see what he does with Air&Style because if it becomes the contest that is anti-X games/Dewsh Tour/Olympics that is something that benefits snowboarding.


This - as I said above it's a missed chance up to now but actually he talks a lot about "giving back", contributing. That's to be applauded.



BurtonAvenger said:


> Reading that interview if that's what you hang up on I think you missed some of the finer points in there and should probably re-read it. *That is probably the first interview that actually personalized Shaun in the last 10 years*.


Exactly.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

jtg said:


> More like a parade of androgynous dudes wearing skinny jeans.


So a fashion show is mentioned and you instantly think of dudes in tight pants instead of hot chicks and hot chicks interested in fashion. I think we know where your interests lay.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

that article/intreview is really a estament to how awesome Pat Bridges is. he single handedly made me feel retarded for hating on Shaun White, which is something probably no other human being is capable of. very, very interesting stuff in there....specifically the Frends crew piece. it really gives you a sense of how much drama and bullshit pro snowboarders have to deal with and how many people demonize SW for being the best


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

john doe said:


> So a fashion show is mentioned and you instantly think of dudes in tight pants instead of hot chicks and hot chicks interested in fashion. I think we know where your interests lay.


LOL I get it, you're saying I'm a gay, right! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Great interview, honestly whoever manages Shaun White's PR should have had him doing things like this long ago. So much of the hate he receives is because he closes himself up and doesn't make himself personable.

He may not like it (and from the sounds of the interview he would rather not have this responsibility) but his fame puts a lot of power in his hands to affect the future of our sport. It's really up to him what he does with that power, it's his life after all, but as BA said, I really hope it's not more scooters.

Funny reading about the frends crew. I've ran into them once in NZ and what I remember from the experience is one of the Mitrani's riding around Snow Park NZ snaking and cutting people off as if he owned the park. Was not impressed.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Hater's hate. Chit happens in elementary school too.

When you are young - it's the best to be the best.

When you mature - it's not always best to be the best.

As far as Shaun's leather hipster look, I don't care for it. From a marketing stance it's ingenious, but techincally, maybe there is more to it than we think.

I personally always root for Scotty Lago & Horgmo, but Shaun is still the chit in my book... He's done so much for the sport.

Hater's just hate. Hope Shaun gets gold next month, but I would rather see my favorite Horgmo top the podium even tho that would mean one less Gold/medal for the US and one for Norway.

Hater's will always hate the best, and they only care about the chit they care about in their daily chitty lives.

Shaun White is the chit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jed said:


> Funny reading about the frends crew. I've ran into them once in NZ and what I remember from the experience is one of the Mitrani's riding around Snow Park NZ snaking and cutting people off as if he owned the park. Was not impressed.


That was more than likely Jack. He does the same shit here all while pushing his bullshit agenda for his crappy headphone company and crew.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

CassMT said:


> that was good, probably the longest thing i've read in 6 years


LOL... same.



Jed said:


> Great interview, honestly whoever manages Shaun White's PR should have had him doing things like this long ago. So much of the hate he receives is because he closes himself up and doesn't make himself personable.


I'd have to agree with this. Personally I never gave a shit about SW (the person), that has nothing to do with my dislike. I just don't think he has good style and I've seen a lot of comps where he did a so/so run and somebody else did an impressive run with more style/harder tricks and SW got a 97 while the other guy got a 92. That was just frustrating to watch, like his name came with a 5% bonus on any run he did. I've never felt he wasn't talented or didn't put in the work.

Off the hill I never paid any attention to what he did or who he was, the interview was definitaly a different perspective on him and I liked it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

> I did say no to rollerblades because I just had to morally draw a line.


finally reading this, favorite quote so far.

Scooters are awesome.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I liked his feelings on rollerblading. Lol


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> (all about the competition, not the love of the activity)


I will never understand why competing and wanting to be the best suddenly means that he isn't doing it for the love of it. He's clearly a driven guy (someone who is continuously in the positions SW is in is obviously driven) so he could turn his attention to a fair range of lines of work to earn money, yet he still comes back to snowboarding.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

after seeing Mcmorris choke at xgames the other day i think SW also has a damn good chance to medal in slopestyle at Sochi...and imo the Superpipe gold is a lock, he thrives under pressure and mcmorris is just a kid with the weight of all canada's hopes on him

i could give a shit about all the fanboy/hater noise, i just like to see awesome riding


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> with the weight of all canada's hopes on him


I'm curious what this weight consists of.

3 fully geared up yak-riding mounties?

Kegs of maple syrup?

Kegs of yellow fizzy beer?

The awesomeness of all the Whiskey movies or just Strange Brew?

Poutanen's hottub?

TT's Cabbage Patch doll collection?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

U.S. stands 0 chance at Slopestyle. McMorris is good but there's better. Stale, Hormo, Parrot, Seb Touts, the list goes on and on. Then again has anyone been able to confirm Sochi even has enough snow to make a course?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If this Olympics goes smoothly I am going to be amazed.

Weekend Update: Olya Povlatsky | Video | Saturday Night Live | NBC


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Quite a few people I work with are medical staff there. They went a few weeks ago and said it was ok.... Nothing amazing but enough for the games. Also said it looked like some of the.most intense lift served stuff but they couldn't ski because the Russian president was there skiing.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

tbd!

but i will be surprised if something does not blow up...this morning they told US athletes to not wear their costumes between venues...they are probably thankful for that! wouldn't want to be caught dead, literally, in the polo sweater


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Logan14 said:


> I will never understand why competing and wanting to be the best suddenly means that he isn't doing it for the love of it. He's clearly a driven guy (someone who is continuously in the positions SW is in is obviously driven) so he could turn his attention to a fair range of lines of work to earn money, yet he still comes back to snowboarding.


Because he has said so himself, on numerous occasions. That's why. It's not that they can't go together. 

Again, just to be clear, more power to him - not everyone has to feel the same about things, not everyone has to have the same opinions. I certainly don't hate him for it, it is what it is and he's damned good at it. That side of it just doesn't interest me personally, that's all. I'd do the same if I could, obviously - hell, I'd do any sport professionally if I could. But he/it doesn't excite me. Best thing I ever saw him do was that trip to Alaska in First Descent and while I'll watch the Olympic half pipe because it's an event it will never get me stoked on snowboarding the way that film did. 

C'est la vie, different strokes for different folks. Regardless, that interview made me like him personally. I don't agree with everything he said, but it was great to hear him say it. To put a person behind the image and the face, something that's been lacking for a long time.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol. If you don't ride 150+ days a year then you have no idea how nice it is to surf, longboard, skate, bike, hike when summer comes around. Variety is great and it's hard to stay excited about anything when you do it all the time, every day. I'm sure you guys think your snowboarding idols all just travel the world to snowboard all year. Like Travis rice doesn't surf or sail boats.....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

CassMT said:


> tbd!
> 
> but i will be surprised if something does not blow up...this morning they told US athletes to not wear their costumes between venues...they are probably thankful for that! wouldn't want to be caught dead, literally, in the polo sweater


No shit to all this. I'm sure some kinda attack will happen with the Georgian rebels so close. 

Oh and they will fly/truck snow in for venues if there isn't enough to harvest.....


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

So the link in the OG post for some reason doesn't work for me. Anyone e lse having issues?


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Argo said:


> Lol. If you don't ride 150+ days a year then you have no idea how nice it is to surf, longboard, skate, bike, hike when summer comes around. Variety is great and it's hard to stay excited about anything when you do it all the time, every day. I'm sure you guys think your snowboarding idols all just travel the world to snowboard all year. Like Travis rice doesn't surf or sail boats.....


This aimed at my post? Eh, I do ride a lot. I also enjoy variety. None of which has any relevance to the point about White, who has acknowledged his attitude to it himself. _His words_. 

No one has claimed he, or anyone else, can't do other stuff or has to board all year round, nor that they do so or don't do other stuff. I'm failing to understand what point you think you're arguing against or what one you're trying to make to be honest, or why you're trying put words in my mouth/thoughts in my head (not trying to pick a fight, just genuinely confused by the post) .


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> I'm curious what this weight consists of.
> 
> 3 fully geared up yak-riding mounties?
> 
> ...


Hey now you hoser! I hope that this isn't supposed to be a comprehensive list. You forgot about all the hockey equipment. Also, we don't have yaks. We do have, bison, caribou, elk, ect. 

Also, i apologize for the strong language in the beginning of the post. I don't know what came over me :dunno:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

CassMT said:


> tbd!
> 
> but i will be surprised if something does not blow up...this morning they told US athletes to not wear their costumes between venues...they are probably thankful for that! wouldn't want to be caught dead, literally, in the polo sweater


Haa.

In all seriousness it would have made more sense to slap stars and stripes on a kevlar vest and be done with it. Would have looked better too. 

People from the region say the snow cover is not the best but it'll be enough.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Am I right in saying snow cover wasn't great in Vancouver last time out either? It'll be fine - it's not like they're looking for pow days, just enough to build the courses etc.


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> He is the most competitive (winningest) snowboarder in history for a reason.


I have ALWAYS respected and liked Shaun White's snowboarding. I know that there are A LOT of Shaun White HATERS but after reading this article...I think I have gained even more respect for him and just REAFFIRMS my opinions about him...not only as a snowboarder...BUT...as a PERSON. 

I have followed snowboarding for quite some time now (10-11 years) and I have seen how Shaun White has grown as a person. Personally...I think he has grown into something thats good not only for the sport...but for youth in general. 

The article definitely shed some light on a whole lot of issues. Not just issues in snowboarding...but issues in our society with politics, religion/morals, business practices and just life in general. 

I AGREE 100% with what Shaun is saying to the "T". To me...he has always been humble in dealings both inside and outside of his snowboarding and has earned everything has has in his life in a morally correct fashion. 

Sorry for the little rant.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

watched Russia Calling on TV last weekend. SW is actually pretty chill dude not the d-bag people been talking about. a lot of the haters hate him because other people hate him who have probably no idea why they hate him cuz they heard someone else hates him.
he is pretty competitive but he is also an athlete so its his job to be competitive. I think in a way snowboarding to him is more of a challenge/job than hobby.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Abc had a special the other night documenting his road to Sochi. It was pretty decent. Showed him as a person with plenty of fear, anxiety and problems. Friend of ours is the chick with him through most of the movie doing the documentary. There is a part from st Jude's where he spends some time there, he actually spent about 10 hours there, like 1 hour was camera time, the rest was just him wanting to stay and hang out when the camera crew left. She went into it thinking he was a self righteous dickhead, came out of it really liking the guy as a person. My wife and I had to talk her in to taking the job since we had met him a few times and knew better. He spends some time at our hospital too which you see in the documentary.


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Am I right in saying snow cover wasn't great in Vancouver last time out either? It'll be fine - it's not like they're looking for pow days, just enough to build the courses etc.


Van was having a terrible year (whistler was cranking) they had to trucks a fair bit of snow in.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

as if the athletes were not under enough pressure just competing, they also must have snipers and suicide bombers in the back of the mind, jeez, i do not envy them this time

back when the olypics were awarded to sochi weren't these problems even worse? how the F did that get decided? i'm guessing putin greased more than a few palms and bungholes for that one

time for a Sochi Official thread pretty soon, lest we think this is all about SWhite


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I think when it was awarded was a year before the major civil unrest occurred. It has never been a "safe" area compared to others though. I guess it doesn't really matter, that dude bombed Atlanta.....


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

was it? ok, my history is not the best! still, messed up situation all around


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

speedjason said:


> watched Russian Calling on TV last weekend. SW is actually pretty chill dude not the d-bag people been talking about. a lot of the haters hate him because other people hate him who have probably no idea why they hate him cuz they heard someone else hates him.
> he is pretty competitive but he is also an athlete so its his job to be competitive. I think in a way snowboarding to him is more of a challenge/job than hobby.


I totally *AGREE*. In that sense...I think some People are ignorant and biased when it comes to* JUDGING* people's character and life. 

Like..."since when was it ok for you to hate on someone just because so-and-so hates them or because of something you heard or because of something they did and you never took the time to evaluate their actions/moral choices". 

People need to learn how to get *ALL THE FACTS* that they can about shaun white (or any person for that matter), his/her true personality in real life, his/her history and his/her choices in life...*BEFORE* they can make a stab at judging that person's character and decide for themselves...what they* "REALLY"* think about the person in question.

People should have the respect, decency and character to know that they should not pass judgement or hate someone...just because of stuff they heard or just because its the "cool" thing to do. 

Damn our society and what its become. *NO REAL PEOPLE ANYMORE*. Too much hate in this world. People need to learn to be not so ignorant and really learn how to properly treat, appreciate and more importantly judge people's character and their lives.

I am *100% sure he is NOT A D-BAG* everyone else thinks he is and is probably a very *CHILL dude*...once you do get to know him. Also...why bash on his competitiveness and ability to win if he's doing something he obviously loves, wants to do and knows it in his heart. If anything...people should embrace that part of his personality and strive to acquire something like it. 

Again...Sorry for the rant. The reason why I am ranting so much is: I too...am going through a VERY TOUGH TIME in my life right now. 3-4 years now. After watching the video...in some way or another...*I WANT TO BE* like Shaun White in every aspect both in snowboarding and as a person. I have nothing BUT support for him and his goals/dreams. 

Thanks.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Russia Calling:


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

He is a better role model then nate bozung


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

dubstatic said:


> He is a better role model then nate bozung


Yeah, so is Ted Bundy... Nate Bozung and "role model" don't belong in the same sentence.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm glad most of the people who have read this interview have come away with a more positive take on SW. Usually any thread on here is a bash fest about how much they hate him because he always wins, doesn't love the sport, drives a lambo and bangs models because I'm sure everyone would be very quick to turn that down if given the opportunity.

I'm also proud of BA for taking a very pragmatic approach to his feedback on this interview as he's been known to get extremely harsh on SW most of the time. I do like that you still stick to your core principle of your issue with him which is that he doesn't do enough inside the sport to help move it forward and instead focuses on the consumerism aspect which generally only benefits him and his sponsors. I do think some of the things he talked about with TTR helps explain his reluctance to really throw his full weight behind things. I know that when I was in my 20's if I felt the least bit slighted by someone I would be like fuck that and literally cut it off. IT seems like as he's getting older and maturing he's starting to get why his influence is important and hopefully he takes that to the next level. 

I also liked your comment about MTV's Sports and Music Fest, I'm in the same age bracket as you BA so I totally remember that and completely agree that if he can make the Air and Style US into something close to that, almost like a warped tour with more sports and a bit of fashion thrown in it could be the next evolution of competition in the board sports genre and really open the doors up to more people getting involved. I know for a fact that the initial Xgames had all of us who were teens at that point wanting to be street lugers and jump out of planes with a board strapped to our feet so if you can get that same buy-in from the pre-teen through mid 20's demographic it would make things for Snowboarding much better financially and exposure wise. Hopefully the switch has flipped like it did for Terje eventually who was also very reluctant to use his influence to positively affect snowboarding for a long time. Unfortunately he's best known for his anti-olympics stance than he is for all the things he's done in the last 10 years to push things forward as far as competition and the Olympics go.

I don't know Shaun and have never met him so for me to speak on him as a real person is impossible but I'm sure he has his douche moments just like he has his real moments. The thing is within our sport we generally seem more concerned with the douchey things rather than the positive for whatever reason. I remember a little while back when he trashed that hotel room and people were smashing him for it. Meanwhile if anyone else in our sport did something like that we'd celebrate it. Shit we all worship the Whiskey movies because of the crazy shit those guys did in them but because it was SW he got shit on. 

Someone on here mentioned First Descent in an earlier post and there's a line in there from Nick Perrata I believe who said, "if you think he's famous now, wait till after the Olympics" That movie was filmed in 2003/4 I believe and released in winter 2005 shortly before both Shaun and Hannah Teter went on to win Gold at the Olympics. He was definitely famous at that point but after that gold medal it went to another level. Imagine being that age and having to deal with that...there is no chance any of us would handle that perfectly without any mistakes made.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

CassMT said:


> Russia Calling:


Watching this now, have a question. Look at 26:30. Is that a forward stance?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

no, his usual....when you see him walking it looks like that wide stance is making him bowlegged like and old cowboy

just finished it..dude is impressive, forget all that past, he goes thru some serious shit, bounces back from hella slams to then make it...biggups for mental fortitude, fukin A


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

CassMT said:


> no, his usual....when you see him walking it looks like that wide stance is making him bowlegged like and old cowboy
> 
> just finished it..dude is impressive, forget all that past, he goes thru some serious shit, bounces back from hella slams to then make it...biggups for mental fortitude, fukin A


What is his usual? +12, -3?

Thanks for posting that link. Between reading that interview and watching this, I'll be the first to admit that my opinion has been swayed on him. Especially if it's true that Mason Aguirre lied in The Crash Reel and they ran that without fact-checking it first. 

It's nice to see the human side of Shaun White. I think the lack of that is what has created so many haters.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

CassMT said:


> no, his usual....when you see him walking it looks like that wide stance is making him bowlegged like and old cowboy


I did see a magazine a few years ago that had his stance at +12/+3

Not sure if it's still relevant, but it was printed because I specifically remember reading it and thinking 'WTF?'


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

+12/-3 looks a pretty good guess...someone else may know exact, but that looks like a - back foot to me


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> I did see a magazine a few years ago that had his stance at +12/+3
> 
> Not sure if it's still relevant, but it was printed because I specifically remember reading it and thinking 'WTF?'


Well maybe it's the camera angle or something, but in that spot on the video it sure looks like a forward stance to me. But maybe it's not really easy to tell the difference between +3 and -3 at that angle.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Here are my two cents, which is from the perspective of somebody new to the sport:

Say what you will about Shaun White, but he is doing for snowboarding what Tiger Woods did for golf. For better or worse, he has brought a lot of attention and money to the sport, and has propelled its image from a sport for acne-plagued emo teenagers to a sport that can be competitive in the olympics and is suitable for anybody over the age of 18. I didn't learn how to snowboard because I was a huge Shaun White fan, rather, his popularity increased the how much coverage snowboard was getting and because of that I considered it as an alternative so skiing (I am so glad I didn't learn how to ski!). So you could say that indirectly he was a major contributing factor.

In terms of a role model, I think Shaun White is as good as you are going to get, as evidenced by the calling Russia video and the interview in the first post of this thread. You want somebody pushing the boundaries of the sport (new half pipe tricks), doing charitable things in the name of snowboarding (St. Judes commercial), and being honest about it. He is still maturing and once he puts his professional ambitions aside, he will be a great ambassador to the sport of snowboarding for years to come.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes that is all well and good, but what are his stance angles?


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Argo said:


> Abc had a special the other night documenting his road to Sochi. It was pretty decent. Showed him as a person with plenty of fear, anxiety and problems. Friend of ours is the chick with him through most of the movie doing the documentary. There is a part from st Jude's where he spends some time there, he actually spent about 10 hours there, like 1 hour was camera time, the rest was just him wanting to stay and hang out when the camera crew left. She went into it thinking he was a self righteous dickhead, came out of it really liking the guy as a person. My wife and I had to talk her in to taking the job since we had met him a few times and knew better. He spends some time at our hospital too which you see in the documentary.


You got the name or link to the doc? Would be very interested in watching it, especially after this piece. I'm really moving from my non-plussed stance to liking the guy! :laugh:

EDIT: Nevermind, Cass posted a youtube link - nice one Cass!

On The Crash Reel, I'm very annoyed they ran that story from Aguirre if it's not true. Especially because I thought that that was an outstanding documentary, absolutely amazing piece other than. Though it is worth mentioning that White wasn't judged solely on that story - the biggest laugh in the viewing I was at was during the credits when White was the only participant with a hair & make-up crew!  Now, that does _not _make him a douche or me a hater, but it _is_ funny!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Everyone wants to mention this money he's brought. Strangely when I used to sell his promodel everything other than the goggles we had to mark it down substantially to get it to move. Now if you're talking the money he's brought to NBC and ESPN by doing their events then I guess that benefits two mediocre media companies. 

Also anyone watch his self produced documentary for NBC? I've come to the conclusion Bud Keene is the fucking snowboard coaching antichrist after that. "Road to Sochi".


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Everyone wants to mention this money he's brought. Strangely when I used to sell his promodel everything other than the goggles we had to mark it down substantially to get it to move. Now if you're talking the money he's brought to NBC and ESPN by doing their events then I guess that benefits two mediocre media companies.


Promodel board sales aren't what bring money in to the sport. Sure you may have been stuck with his boards but boards you did sell cam from people he made snowboarders. He inspired tons of people to get out and snowboard by riding in those ESPN and NBC events. Those people he inspired to ride are the ones putting money in to the sport with equipment and ticket purchases and are a result of his popularity, so yes, yes he did bring money to the sport. 

The only person who may have done more along your lines would be the biggest douche in snowboarding Danny Kass who screwed his brother over and gave control of the company over to the self proclaimed most hated man in snowboarding Joseph Condorelli who turned Grenade in to a sticker company.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Burton as a brand sells based on their name, not his. It's the same principal that sells a Skate Banana, people just know the name not that it's actually any good for them. 

If he's getting people involved why are participation numbers at an all time low? 

Also as much as Grenade sucks and so does Joseph Condorelli, there's multiple sides to that story. Taking one Yobeat interview at face value is kind of lame.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yeh i think sw has sold a ton of other people's boards, other company's boards just by being there, not to mention lift tickets

Bud is a great, super generous, super nice guy who has done a lot for snowboarding...whether he is a good coach or not is another question, i think mostly they needed a protagonist to create some tension in this tale, editing!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm pretty sure Burton as a brand sells based on their name, not his. It's the same principal that sells a Skate Banana, people just know the name not that it's actually any good for them.
> 
> If he's getting people involved why are participation numbers at an all time low?
> 
> Also as much as Grenade sucks and so does Joseph Condorelli, there's multiple sides to that story. Taking one Yobeat interview at face value is kind of lame.


Again it's not purely about *just* product sales, it's about getting people in to the sport. That brings lift tickets, rentals, resort spending and *yes some* product sales.

The discussion of all the reasons the industry has been falling is already addressed in a current thread elsewhere, and we have all accepted it's from a multitude of reasons. That being said Shaun has been laying pretty low snowboarding wise the entire time the industry has been dropping. Torino era Shaun White was massive with popularity and coincidentally so was snowboard participation and gear sales, and you know that as well as anyone. The last few years Rice (and the Skate Bananna) are the go to for public media. Odd how it's during that time that snowboarding is taking a hit, not when White was promoting it. (That's not a knock on Lib, Rice, or the Banana as I happen to love Mervin product)

I'm not saying White is the reason snowboarding exists. I am saying that your argument for the industry dropping despite Shaun argument holds no merit and you've dealt with the numbers as much as anyone, you can hate on him but come on, you know better than to use that.

As for the yobeat article, obviously I read it along with the rest of the world, but I've also had the misfortune of spending time with both Condorelli and Kass and made my judgements from a lot more than a onesided sob piece. Grenade has been sued more times than you know for damages made to the industry from stolen photos (again everyone knows that story) to setting up booths at shows and selling upcoming season gear to customers for less than they sold it to vendors (that was a fun lawsuit for those people, not so much for Condorelli).


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Everyone wants to mention this money he's brought. Strangely when I used to sell his promodel everything other than the goggles we had to mark it down substantially to get it to move. Now if you're talking the money he's brought to NBC and ESPN by doing their events then I guess that benefits two mediocre media companies.
> 
> Also anyone watch his self produced documentary for NBC? I've come to the conclusion Bud Keene is the fucking snowboard coaching antichrist after that. "Road to Sochi".


Seriously. What the fuck is with this 'we' shit. Like he's the one up there hurling himself 35 feet to flat. Fuck that guy.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

That was a pretty good article.

The NBC "movie" they posted about Shaun and his "road to Sochi" is posted on Transworld, it's kinda cool, but I agree that Bud Keene is the fucking antichrist. It's 45 minutes long, so grab a beer or 6 and enjoy
Shaun White Russia Calling Full Movie - Transworld Snowboarding


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Seriously. What the fuck is with this 'we' shit. Like he's the one up there hurling himself 35 feet to flat. Fuck that guy.


Gotta disagree with you on this one.

Just about every single great coach in sports history uses "we" rather than "you" when speaking with the athletes they are coaching, because they and the athletes understand that every sport is a team effort.

This is why you'll hear "we" with great football and basketball coaches like Phil Jackson and Vince Lombardi even though they aren't on the court/field.... and also with great boxing cornermen even though they aren't fighting in the ring.

I've heard nothing but good things about Bud, and as a coach, he's doing Shaun a great service by calling him out on his hesitation and pussing out... it's not his job to coddle Shaun and say "there, there, you only do what's comfortable..." No, his job is to push Shaun and his other athletes out of their comfort zones and get them to take action even when they don't necessarily feel like it. 

And frankly, I loved seeing him asking Shaun what the hell he was waiting for when he kept backing off on his triple cork attempts.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It's interesting to me that the general consensus is that snowboarding as a sport is in a decline of new membership, when surfing is at an all time high of new membership. I lived at the beach and have been surfing 20+ years before leaving for the mountains four years ago. If I hadn't surfed I may have never learned to snowboard. What is it that the snowboarding market is failing to see that has prohibited it from drawing on all these new surfers? Surfing is a worldwide mainstream sport that has adopted many new participants over the last twenty years. Is it the cost? Because I'll tell you one thing, all the years I rode big bear in the 90's and after, I couldn't afford good gear for the life of me. Either way there is a crop ripe for harvesting all around the world. Hopefully something sparks a renewed interest in surfing snow. Maybe the earth begins an ice age soon. That would be nice. I know the surf industry isn't an end all answer, but it's got a lot of potential new buyers.

Another decline of snowboarding article.

Can Snowboarding Be Saved? | Snowboarding | OutsideOnline.com

Cheers fellow shredders.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

JPOW said:


> That was a pretty good article.
> 
> The NBC "movie" they posted about Shaun and his "road to Sochi" is posted on Transworld, it's kinda cool, but I agree that Bud Keene is the fucking antichrist. It's 45 minutes long, so grab a beer or 6 and enjoy
> Shaun White Russia Calling Full Movie - Transworld Snowboarding


did he throw the triple at the very end of the vid?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

209Cali said:


> did he throw the triple at the very end of the vid?


No, but he landed a new trick: The Quadruple-Cork 2160 Bukkake Flip


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> No, but he landed a new trick: The Quadruple-Cork 2160 Bukkake Flip


or the "YOLO":laugh:


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

209Cali said:


> did he throw the triple at the very end of the vid?



Nope, right after the first "YOLO" trick was landed in a comp that he was watching, and he said "I have to do that", so he flew to Australia to master it, cause he got hurt trying the triple and he couldn't come to his senses to try it again, so he nailed the "YOLO" first try.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

JPOW said:


> Nope, right after the first "YOLO" trick was landed in a comp that he was watching, and he said "I have to do that", so he flew to Australia to master it, cause he got hurt trying the triple and he couldn't come to his senses to try it again, so he nailed the "YOLO" first try.


Well, the way it was edited it makes you think it was first try but who knows how many times he ate shit before he actually landed it. 

It was cool to see him diagnose and break down how to do the trick and the physics required just by watching it done though. It shows how crazy competitive he is.


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

Aha, this thread has the complete opposite view point of that thread a few weeks back, of page after page of people whining about Shaun White.


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

Here is another thing to think about.

I finally learned *ONE* of life's* IMPORTANT LESSON*. I think it could of not have come at a better time...but...I wish I would of learned this a *LONG TIME AGO*...because I feel like I am actually too old and its *"too little, too late"*. If you learned this when you were younger or early...than thats good. 

THE LESSON:

In this world...no matter what you do, where you go, what you become...*YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE HATERS. YOU NEED HATERS IN YOUR LIFE.* There will always be someone below you that will hate you for what you have and than...there will always be someone above you that you are going to hate because they will have something you want. You probably know the saying....*"its a dog eat dog world"*. 

In a way...I think its a *"Natural Human Instinct"* to *HATE*. Because it's the only way you will be able to overcome fear and obstacles in your life to be able to succeed and become whatever it is you want/choose for your life. Of course...thats only able to happen if you choose* free will* and not leave your life to *fate*. 

Thats why I like Shaun White's competitiveness so much. He *"chose"* to snowboard and to compete and win. He did not leave his snowboarding to fate. If he would of done that...I think he would of just become a regular Pro snowboarder that rides cuz they *LOVE IT*. But he did *NOT*. He made a choice based on free will and that is why he is *SUCCESSFUL*, has what he has, is where he is at right now and has *HATERS*. 

This lesson can be applied anywhere in the world and you can see it. Why do you think people like *DRAKE, JAY-Z, KANYE WEST, TIGER WOODS, KOBE BRYANT, BRAD PITT*...and the list goes on...have so many haters. They saw someone else being successful and wanted that so therefore they too probably had hate. (I actually think I'm over exaggerating here a little as some of these people really did not have a choice to be what they want...they kind of were born into their professions/careers and success) But...I still think its a great way to see life in general. These people (or any successful person for that matter) chose to execute a plan and follow it through until they saw/had success and ultimately...haters.

Sorry for the rant. I had to get this *SHIT *off my chest. I wished I would of learned this a long time ago.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

noboby hates jimmy falon and he is about to take over the tonight show, and questlove too, no one could hate him...also amy poeler

and grant taylor or stevie cab, unhateable

i thinks it's safer to say, if you don't never be a dick, no one will hate... much better sources of motivation out there. it think shaunW excels _despite_ the haters, not _becaus_e of them


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

CassMT said:


> noboby hates jimmy falon and he is about to take over the tonight show, and questlove too, no one could hate him...also amy poeler
> 
> and grant taylor or stevie cab, unhateable
> 
> i thinks it's safer to say, if you don't never be a dick, no one will hate... much better sources of motivation out there. it think shaunW excels _despite_ the haters, not _becaus_e of them


I agree and disagree. I know a lot of people who sadly hate Fallon. They think because he laughs and cant keep straight faced in skits he's worthless (can't fault them for this although I disagree with that that makes him a bad comedian). And I actually am not an "Amy Poeler" fan. I really find her facial expressions and following humor more annoying than entertaining. I know I'm in the minority on that and really can't say Parks and Rec is a bad show but I can say it's not for me. Shaun has said including in this interview that people can hate him, but since he's given them no reason to do so it only drives him to succeed. I wish I had that self confidence and drive!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Gotta disagree with you on this one.
> 
> Just about every single great coach in sports history uses "we" rather than "you" when speaking with the athletes they are coaching, because they and the athletes understand that every sport is a team effort.
> 
> ...


Clearly White was as sick of hearing him as I was. He's not the one that'll be eating the deck when shit goes awry.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ACairngormFace said:


> Aha, this thread has the complete opposite view point of that thread a few weeks back, of page after page of people whining about Shaun White.


Well this interview was the first time he wasn't being a completely fake as bitch. So there's that.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Clearly White was as sick of hearing him as I was. He's not the one that'll be eating the deck when shit goes awry.


Yeah, sometimes athletes don't appreciate their coaches pressuring them. This is not new or unique to their relationship and Bud's not there to be his friend; he's there to help him win. BTW, Shaun's company pays most of Bud's salary and I don't think Shaun would continue doing that if he didn't appreciate what Bud does.


Extremo said:


> Well this interview was the first time he wasn't being a completely fake as bitch. So there's that.


... and that's the kind of remark so commonly heard from SW haters who can't actually come up with a legitimate reason for hating on him other than they don't like his leather jacket or he doesn't have a beard and baggy pants like Danny Davis so he must not be "core". Lol. 

You don't have to like his riding style or dig his fashion sense but let's be honest: there's no rational reason to feel anything worse than disinterest towards him; all the hatred and vitriol he receives is just bizarre and irrational.


----------



## sWHITE (Jan 30, 2014)

Hank Scorpio said:


> ... and that's the kind of remark so commonly heard from SW haters who can't actually come up with a legitimate reason for hating on him other than they don't like his leather jacket or he doesn't have a beard and baggy pants like Danny Davis so he must not be "core". Lol.
> 
> You don't have to like his riding style or dig his fashion sense but let's be honest: there's no rational reason to feel anything worse than disinterest towards him; all the hatred and vitriol he receives is just bizarre and irrational.


STFU…what a whale cock gobbler(NO NOT THE SNOWBOARD,but an actual individual as yourself who chews on whale penises all day). I know you enjoy ALWAYS standing up for me and all, but I still don't want to be your friend. Go punch some sand you rectum juice drinker.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

sWHITE said:


> STFU…what a whale cock gobbler(NO NOT THE SNOWBOARD,but an actual individual as yourself who chews on whale penises all day). I know you enjoy ALWAYS standing up for me and all, but I still don't want to be your friend. Go punch some sand you rectum juice drinker.


Someone needs the ban hammer.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Shits about to get funny.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

sWHITE said:


> STFU…what a whale cock gobbler(NO NOT THE SNOWBOARD,but an actual individual as yourself who chews on whale penises all day). I know you enjoy ALWAYS standing up for me and all, but I still don't want to be your friend. Go punch some sand you rectum juice drinker.


LMAO I love when people get so butthurt and rustled that they start alternate accounts just to vent. Good stuff.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hank Scorpio said:


> LMAO I love when people get so butthurt and rustled that they start alternate accounts just to vent. Good stuff.


I don't love it. (although it's good for a chuckle). Against forum rules.

Either that or this guy decided to introduce himself by jumping into the middle of the crowd and dropping his drawers.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Yeah, sometimes athletes don't appreciate their coaches pressuring them. This is not new or unique to their relationship and Bud's not there to be his friend; he's there to help him win. BTW, Shaun's company pays most of Bud's salary and I don't think Shaun would continue doing that if he didn't appreciate what Bud does.
> ... and that's the kind of remark so commonly heard from SW haters who can't actually come up with a legitimate reason for hating on him other than they don't like his leather jacket or he doesn't have a beard and baggy pants like Danny Davis so he must not be "core". Lol.
> 
> You don't have to like his riding style or dig his fashion sense but let's be honest: there's no rational reason to feel anything worse than disinterest towards him; all the hatred and vitriol he receives is just bizarre and irrational.


I have nothing against his style, and I have super respect for what he can do on his snowboard. But for the last decade, he's radiated complete douchebaggery. He's been a brand-name fake ass bitch. Which is why everyone hates him. I posted this article because it looks like he's finally getting over himself. 

And fuck Danny Davis. And fuck anyone who claims to be 'core'. Real core is quitting competitions, selling everything you have, moving to Montana, building a yurt in the middle of nowhere, and riding 200+ days a year with noone even knowing about it, for the sheer pleasure of riding, not the desire to be better than the next guy, or fame and adulation.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Great first post sWhite, I'm sure you'll be a wonderful addition to the forum. :dizzy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

PalmerFreak said:


> Great first post sWhite, I'm sure you'll be a wonderful addition to the forum. :dizzy:


This little friend (I assume its _him_) has new accounts and 1st posts and is banned every other month...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, pretty much him. But another more than 10 page thread on Shaun fucking White. Really? Great and now I am making a contribution to it. Fuck me...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah, pretty much him. But another more than 10 page thread on Shaun fucking White. Really? Great and now I am making a contribution to it. Fuck me...


The article was GREAT. It gives a glimpse (albeit small) into Shaun's mindset and how he sees the events that have happened around him.

What you get from the article probably depends on the opinion you have of him going in. It confirms my impression... that he is in it for #1, with nary a secondary thought for fellow competitors or the evolution of the sport.

There is a bit of cognitive dissonance going on.... I find it hard to reconcile his being upset about someone saying that he isn't a 'grass roots rider' with his claiming to not understand the issues surrounding the FIS having authority over Olympic snowboarding.

Its not that he doesn't understand... he just doesn't care because either way, he gets a paycheck. Not a horrible attitude to have in general, but it won't endear people to you


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Extremo said:


> I have nothing against his style, and I have super respect for what he can do on his snowboard. But for the last decade, he's radiated complete douchebaggery. He's been a brand-name fake ass bitch. Which is why everyone hates him. I posted this article because it looks like he's finally getting over himself.
> 
> And fuck Danny Davis. And fuck anyone who claims to be 'core'. Real core is quitting competitions, selling everything you have, moving to Montana, building a yurt in the middle of nowhere, and riding 200+ days a year with noone even knowing about it, for the sheer pleasure of riding, not the desire to be better than the next guy, or fame and adulation.


That's pretty extreme but Bryan Iguchi did something similar no? Of course he's still in the game but


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Extremo said:


> And fuck anyone who claims to be 'core'. Real core is quitting competitions, selling everything you have, moving to Montana, building a yurt in the middle of nowhere, and riding 200+ days a year with noone even knowing about it, for the sheer pleasure of riding, not the desire to be better than the next guy, or fame and adulation.


Sounds to me like being 'real core' sucks. I kind of like not living in a self made yurt in the middle of nowhere.

Do we have a name for guys who enjoy riding 200 days per year, but come home to their ski in/ski out mansion to watch breaking bad on their big screen tv? I think I identify with that group a lot more.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Real core is quitting competitions, selling everything you have, moving to Montana, building a yurt in the middle of nowhere, and riding 200+ days a year with noone even knowing about it, for the sheer pleasure of riding, not the desire to be better than the next guy, or fame and adulation.


didn't know i was core til just now, LOL...part of the 200+ has to be skating though, never _that_ much snow...

like justin beiber, myley cyrus et al, swite grew up in the spotlight with everyone around him telling him he was amazing, he acted out, said and and did ignorant shit. now 27 he seems to be doing the growing that most do at 15. 5 years from now i bet he will still be in the game and have a very good rep


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fuck that definition of core, I'm with Jed.....

I'll be close to 200 this year but I also work full time. I will not be living in a yurt anytime soon. I'm not famous either. I like my slope side accommodation. I'm gonna go hike up this little resort in Jackson tonight so I don't miss today.... Ill skin up Teton pass tomorrow if the avy danger subsides a bit over night. If not I'll be on JHMR.....


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Extremo said:


> And fuck Danny Davis. And fuck anyone who claims to be 'core'. Real core is quitting competitions, selling everything you have, moving to Montana, building a yurt in the middle of nowhere, and riding 200+ days a year with noone even knowing about it, for the sheer pleasure of riding, not the desire to be better than the next guy, or fame and adulation.


Core is dead.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> That's pretty extreme but Bryan Iguchi did something similar no? Of course he's still in the game but


The Guch is def core.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

this thread is core


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Real core is quitting competitions, selling everything you have, *moving to Montana, building a yurt in the middle of nowhere, and riding 200+ days a year with noone even knowing about it, for the sheer pleasure of riding, not the desire to be better than the next guy, or fame and adulation.*


Ahahaha, I would love to do this, but... what would I eat?? I don't really have a taste of tree bark and grass. And I'm really bad at identifying edible mushrooms :dunno:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Everyone was a fucking dumbass when they were young. I'd slap the shit out of the 22 year old me. If you look back 5-10 years ago at yourself you should see lots of improvement! 

I'm glad SW is finally progressing. He's like the Kobe Bryant of Snowboarding. Amazing talent but almost unlikeable. Now that's he's pretty talkative and humble in interviews it gives you a whole new outlook on the guy.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

MarshallV82 said:


> Everyone was a fucking dumbass when they were young. I'd slap the shit out of the 22 year old me. If you look back 5-10 years ago at yourself you should see lots of improvement!
> 
> I'm glad SW is finally progressing. He's like the Kobe Bryant of Snowboarding. Amazing talent but almost unlikeable. Now that's he's pretty talkative and humble in interviews it gives you a whole new outlook on the guy.


Eh, generalization, some of us were nerds and have always been. At 22 I was working a nice job and finishing up college. The level of dumbassery actually went up when I decided "hey, why not stay in school for 100 more years and not make any money? Great idea!" It's all been downhill from there 

That's not to say that seeing improvement in SW (or anyone really) isn't a great thing.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Varza said:


> Eh, generalization, some of us were nerds and have always been. At 22 I was working a nice job and finishing up college. The level of dumbassery actually went up when I decided "hey, why not stay in school for 100 more years and not make any money? Great idea!" It's all been downhill from there
> 
> That's not to say that seeing improvement in SW (or anyone really) isn't a great thing.


I'm sure you're a lot sharper now than you were then! All the petty things we were so concerned with at that time has settled down. I made good life choices when I was younger, but socially I was kind of a dink… Looking back! 

I don't regret it at all though, I had a blast.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

hey guys, where do i line up to suck shaun whites dick


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> hey guys, where do i line up to suck shaun whites dick


It's out the door and around the corner by now. However, the line to lick his ass is pretty short.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ted kazinsky was really core, he did all that stuff except the snowboarding part


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Extremo said:


> The Guch is def core.


would you say he is.....gooch-core?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

1Canche said:


> Why does he where leather jackets in competitions?


Where is the jacket he was wearing?


----------

